# Rodent in attic - best time to seal opening?



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Why bother? Just set traps and dispose of it. Worst case it'll get stuck and die somewhere unseen. The smell usually doesn't last more than a week, if you even notice it at all. 

And what makes you think there's only one?


----------

